# Kidding season improving...pictures



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Notice the picture of the kids on top the doe. Those are the pygmy bucklings and their surrogate mom, Spots. She lets all the kids jump on her - very sweet doe. We also have boers and kikos. The doeling with the wild markings is 50% kiko.

http://www.getchagoat.com/ourkids.html

All of these will be for sale at weaning.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You have some beautiful babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! And lucky you to have more on the way! The lil' pygmy's are sweet and Spot is so good to let them play on her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so sweet! I love them! :stars:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Your kids are really cute! :wink:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We have 11...13? (can't remember) new kids from last night and today. All of the kids sired by Cookies N' Cream so far are like him...black and white. I'm interested to see where this goes. 

We are also seeing that it is true that kiko kids hit the ground ahead of the game compared to boers. We have 18 left to kid and then will decide if we go all kiko bucks with kiko and boer moms. If so, we'll sell both boer bucks for a good kiko buck and keep Coal, our solid black kiko buck. 

Oh, and looks like we've sold DC7, the agouti. Yeah!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful updates. 

Is the black and white color desired?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, the black and white is desired, it's just funny. The other boer buck is solid red and with the different color of moms has thrown red, black, and red/white paints. Cookie is bred to all traditionals so any color coms from him, not the moms.

We have cream, black, and black/white kikos out of Coal. The norm is solid white for this breed so people really like the color.

We had 6 or 8 more kids since my last post. Brad has only had 6 hours sleep since Friday. I'm trying to get someone to check for kids during the night tonight or even part of the night so we can sleep. This wouldn't be an issue if it was warmer and if we hadn't had to pull as much as we have. Well, he's done all the pulling. 5 sets of trips so far and had to pull on all 5. This is yet another reason we are downsizing. We are also moving our kidding to September.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the babies Julie (and hubby)!!!!!

I love that wild colored little one! Oh my that one is stunning!

I also like the one that is white with a little color around the eyes and one the knees. I have a wether that has that coloring, and now a doe with blue eyes with the same markings. It is real unique!

Good luck with the rest of kidding season - and get some sleep girl!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He claims he is getting 2 hour stints of sleep today and I'm not supposed to come home to relieve him. Stubborn!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Julie - 

Sounds like a typical man - that way when you all are sitting around the campfire this summer talking about kidding season he can say "yah I was up every hour for 2 months straight during kidding season" - you know how that goes!!! LOL!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah, not Brad. He doesn't want me up during the week because I drive almost an hour to work and I wrecked last month when we had ice.

I finally take over for him and he gets a full night's rest tonight...unless something needs to be pulled. 6 more does to go, have 41 kids right now. Dealing with our first mastitis case.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Aww, they are so cute!  Sounds like you have been very busy. ((hugs)) Wrecks are scary too! Good luck with these next does, congrats on the beautiful little kids, and prayers coming your way!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just cute!!


----------

